# New Setup - Suggestions?



## Rona (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey guys - Found this forum searching the web and thought I would register to get some ideas from you all. I am closing on a new house this coming week and am trying to game plan on my stereo/theatre system.

The system will likely have a blu-ray player and some form of cable connected to it. Not decided yet on whether cable, dish, or directv at this point though. I have to be honest and say while it will be used for the TV it will also be used just as much if not more for music. That's where I am torn. I have looked at all the box setups but I am not sure if that is the right direction for me, so here I am.

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/540x428q90/32/xhhk.png

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/540x428q90/713/01ih.png

I attached those two pictures so you can get an idea of the size of the room. I was convinced on going with a box setup originally but I feel like that may not be the way to go with how much it will be used for music, but I am not sure... I do need a couple HDMI connections on the receiver due to having the few components I listed above, so.. My budget is going to be around $600, small I know... I'm tapping it close what with the new house and everything to go along with it.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What price range?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would agree that a Home theater in a box may not be your best option given the size of your space. As Leonard mentioned above a budget would be helpful 

By the way welcome aboard the HTS


----------



## Rona (Feb 22, 2014)

lcaillo said:


> What price range?


Sorry, I edited that in since I realized I forgot before I seen your post. $600 is about where my ceiling is..


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That puts you in the price range of a box system. If you are patient, you might find used equipment that is far better and get close to that price range but it would be tough.


----------



## Rona (Feb 22, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> By the way welcome aboard the HTS


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Rona (Feb 22, 2014)

lcaillo said:


> That puts you in the price range of a box system. If you are patient, you might find used equipment that is far better and get close to that price range but it would be tough.


Would a pair of Monitor T75's and a receiver be ample or would that not provide very well on the TV side of things?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, that would be a good start. Another option is to get this pioneer speakers system
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-PK52FS

And then this receiver
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...1-Channel-3D-Ready-Network-AV-Receiver/1.html

I know this is above your budget but you will be more then thrilled with it for many years.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Used maybe refurbished. I would start with an AVR that meets your needs and a pair of bookshelf speakers. When your cash frees up buy your front L/C/R speakers and sub your bookshelf speakers can become your surrounds.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

B- one said:


> Used maybe refurbished. I would start with an AVR that meets your needs and a pair of bookshelf speakers. When your cash frees up buy your front L/C/R speakers and sub your bookshelf speakers can become your surrounds.


I agree... That is a perfect way to get started.:T:T


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Since music is a big part of your life - then I recommend the modded Pioneer
AAL Monitors from Philharmonic Audio. > Dennis is a musician who plays in an 
Orchestra, and music is real important to him - they can/will also handle home 
theater and TV.

I did demo the bookshelf and compared it the the stock origional. The AAL is a
clear step up from the stock versions, with some nice clean detail and definition
and some good bass response. The AAL center channel speaker is one of the best
measured horizontal centers period.
http://philharmonicaudio.com/folio-me/html/Phil Pages/AALS.html

And look at this Denon receiver from AC4L
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Networking-Receiver-w/AirPlay-3D-ready/1.html

Then save up for a decent sub, that can also handle music

If you want to start with a pair of bookshelf speakers and a center channel, then
also look at the Yamaha receiver.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...X-V475-5.1-Channel-Network-AV-Receiver/1.html


----------



## Rona (Feb 22, 2014)

Great suggestions so far - Thanks for them all!

If I were to go in the direction of a box set would any of you have a suggestion in that area for around/under $600?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This one here from Onkyo is one of the best available.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...1-Channel-Network-Home-Theater-Package/1.html


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rona said:


> If I were to go in the direction of a box set would any of you have a suggestion in that area for around/under $600?


Why would you want to do that?


----------



## Rona (Feb 22, 2014)

zieglj01 said:


> Why would you want to do that?


Not necessarily that I *want* to do that but if my money isn't going to be able to piece a nice system together right now perhaps a lower end box set for entry level would be the way to go >.>


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rona said:


> Not necessarily that I *want* to do that but if my money isn't going to be able to piece a nice system together right now perhaps a lower end box set for entry level would be the way to go >.>


You were giving some good recommendations to get started - and
then build around it. If you have a somewhat critical ear for good
sound - then I would really think about it.

A decent receiver with a nice pair of bookshelf speakers, is better in
the long run, over HTIB systems

Your option and call - I can recommend several nice speakers for you 
to look into, if you desire.


----------



## Rona (Feb 22, 2014)

zieglj01 said:


> Your option and call - I can recommend several nice speakers for you
> to look into, if you desire.


By all means, absolutely. I came here to learn and see what's out there and while I do agree the suggestions thus far have been great, most have come in slightly above the $600 price point I am working with.

If you have some suggestions then do please share - Thanks


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rona said:


> By all means, absolutely. I came here to learn and see what's out there and while I do agree the suggestions thus far have been great, most have come in slightly above the $600 price point I am working with.
> 
> If you have some suggestions then do please share - Thanks


With the AAL recommendation - 1 pair of bookshelf and center is $240

Boston M25, buy 1 get 1 free - will leave $200 for a refurb receiver
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_065M25/Boston-Acoustics-M25.html?showAll=N&search=boston_m25&skipvs=T

Mordaunt Short Aviano 2 - is $299 a pair
http://www.amazon.com/Mordaunt-Short-Aviano-Speakers-Black/dp/B003J1ORNS

Focal 705V - $349 a pair > leaves $250 for a refurb receiver
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-41245-focal-chorus-705v-bookshelf-speakers-pr.aspx

Ascend Cbm-170 - $348 a pair > leaves $250 for a refurb receiver
http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cbm170/cbm170.html

Arx A1b - $300 a pair 
http://chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers/A1rx-c

Have fun!


----------



## Rona (Feb 22, 2014)

If I purchase a receiver that is built for 5.1 and opt for now to go with a nice set of bookshelf speakers will I still get the full stereo capability out of them as I would with a 2ch stereo receiver? Do I just connect them to the front outputs of the receiver?

Silly question maybe but as I am not savy in this area a question indeed.

Thanks again for all of your help and suggestions!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No problem. All AVRs can be configured for 2 channel mode easily.


----------



## Rona (Feb 22, 2014)

lcaillo said:


> No problem. All AVRs can be configured for 2 channel mode easily.


I figured so but I was always told the only dumb question is the one you don't ask 

With that said... It seems like the bookshelf setup with a nice refurb receiver may be the way for me to go. Should I be looking for something with a certain amount of wattage per channel or is 75-100 (which is what I am seeing on average) is sufficient? Also, moving forward would I just use the bookshelf speakers I buy here on the front end for the rear surround speakers moving forward or?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rona said:


> If I purchase a receiver that is built for 5.1 and opt for now to go with a nice set of bookshelf speakers will I still get the full stereo capability out of them as I would with a 2ch stereo receiver? Do I just connect them to the front outputs of the receiver?


Receivers come with an instruction manual
You hook it up on the back > to the front left and right channels,
then you set the receiver for 2 channel stereo.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Find the speakers you want first and the AVR that has what you need in features. Unless the speakers are power hungry and/or you like to listen really loud you should be fine.

Look at a few options that appeal to you and ask again with specific examples and we can compare the sensitivity of the speakers to the AVR power and advise you.

There is never a dumb question here. There is always something that is unknown for each of us.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rona said:


> With that said... It seems like the bookshelf setup with a nice refurb receiver may be the way for me to go. Should I be looking for something with a certain amount of wattage per channel or is 75-100 (which is what I am seeing on average) is sufficient? Also, moving forward would I just use the bookshelf speakers I buy here on the front end for the rear surround speakers moving forward or?


Nothing wrong with questions - people like questions

All the speakers recommended are fine - also do not get too carried
away with speaker specs - that can/will cause you to spin around on 
a merry-go-round.

I would start now, and worry about the future later - things have a way
of changing - there will always be options, depending on budget.


----------



## Rona (Feb 22, 2014)

lcaillo said:


> Find the speakers you want first and the AVR that has what you need in features. Unless the speakers are power hungry and/or you like to listen really loud you should be fine.
> 
> Look at a few options that appeal to you and ask again with specific examples and we can compare the sensitivity of the speakers to the AVR power and advise you.
> 
> There is never a dumb question here. There is always something that is unknown for each of us.


Sounds good. I will post back once I find some stuff I am considering


----------

